# Sponsors Passport place of issue



## mark.truman (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello All

My sponsor is a British Citizen and holds a British passport. 

What do I put as the place of issue as we cannot find this information anywhere in the passport only issuing authority but another question of the application asks for issuing authority.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks

Mark


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put: Authority - Passport Agency
Place of Issue - N/A


----------

